# durable pants?



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

here it is, my second season of boarding hard, and i'm on my 4th pair of pants. it seems everything else i own can hold up, except for the pants. its either a tear in the ass crack, a tear on the seam at the hip or buttons breaking off.
dc, foursquare, burton, and special blend are the brands i've tried but it seems that when it comes to pants i cant pick a decent brand. what are some solid pants that can withstand some time in the park? im willing to drop a pretty penny as long as they dont crap out after a few weeks of riding


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

All I've ridden in the past 8 years is DC and Special Blend and I can say from experience that they are very low quality. My brother has some 686 smarty cargos that he's been in for 3 seasons now and they still look new. I just prefer the fit of the SB to sacrafice the quality.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm partial to Helly Hansen myself, 3 years on them and the only messed up area is the back of the ankles (from dragging when I walk) Not crazy expensive either.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I ripped two pairs of Burton pants last year. This year I got the 686 Smarty Cargo and they are holding up great.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

686 is the way to go

had billabong, volcoms, burtons,dcs,spacial blends, and an old pair of dubs hated them all


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I still love my foursquare pants after 50+ days of riding.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

Volcom nimbus or omega. Great stuff and has zipper that connects pant to jacket - love their stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

nomis makes some quality stuff


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

seant46 said:


> I still love my foursquare pants after 50+ days of riding.


my foursquare pants ruled! they kept me warm, dry and they were comfortable as hell.
only thing that sucks is that a seam blew out after only 20ish days


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Sessions!!!!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> my foursquare pants ruled! they kept me warm, dry and they were comfortable as hell.
> only thing that sucks is that a seam blew out after only 20ish days


Maybe your picking the wrong size of pants? Are they too tight? Or if you wear them really low that can stretch out the seam possibly?


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

seant46 said:


> Maybe your picking the wrong size of pants? Are they too tight? Or if you wear them really low that can stretch out the seam possibly?


my foursquares were a litttttle bit tight, but the other three pants i've thrashed were pretty loose fitting


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

686 x levi that should work


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I got bonfire


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

686 Original Cargo


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Lee Dungarees


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm loving my Ripzone Trilogy pants. Definitely well constructed and durable, not to mention super waterproof.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a set of White Collection pants from Burton. I have taken alot of falls in the last year and finally today actually tore the one knee on them. They are pretty tough. got snagged on a sharp branch in the trees today....


Other than that, they have held up great


----------

